# Serrapeptase worked! unblocked tubes naturally



## akachan13

HI, 

Just wanted to share...

I have stage 4 endo, cysts, etc etc. (Dr said it is really bad)...  Had 2 ops (last year), 2 IVFs, blocked tubes etc etc.  

From end of Nov 2013, I went on very strict diet, (no sugar, no gluten, no dairy, chicken and fish only, all organic, no processed food) and started to take enzyme serrapeptase.  Also I started going to gym.

By Jan 14, I felt so much better, no pain during period and more energy!! I was planning to go for 3rd IVF next month but I thought before I spend £6K again I will go for HSG to see if anything changed.  Dr said it is not possible, tubes don't unblock naturally, basically not supportive, but hey anyway, it is UNBLOCKED!!

I got HSG done and all clear!  Radiologist was surprised that it was blocked before, it only took 5 mins and no pain during the test.  He said it is completely normal!

I am not pregnant so it is not a success story but I just wanted to share with you as last year I spent hours and hours on-line looking for natural method to unblock tubes.  I still have endo (I think?! - I have no pain since Jan! before i couldn't even get up during period, that's my next test to get it checked), but I really believe that my diet and serrapeptase helped me.

we've decided to not go for 3rd IVF and try naturally for 6 months to see how it goes.


----------



## mscandy35

Hi,
Well done akachan!!! Just read few more discussions on different forums how serrapeptase helps to unblock fallopian tubes naturally. It also helps to digest adhesion in blocked fallopian tubes which have been damaged by endo and can help shrink endometriomas (cysts) . 
The enzyme serrapeptase, breaks down scar and cystic tissue, unblocked fallopian tubes, decreased endometriomas and most importantly, resulted in natural pregnancies !!
My doc advised me to get substantial good quality systemic enzymes on vacant stomach and follow this therapy for at least 3 months. In circumstance to have medical procedures, you can discontinue this therapy about two weeks ahead of the medical procedures.
Aside from blocked fallopian tubes, it can be employed to offer with problems like endometriosis, uterine cysts, poly-cystic ovarian syndrome, recurrent miscarriages, irregular blood clotting, etc. 
Good luck for TTC .

Candy.


----------



## lama321

Just wanted to say well done!

Fantastic to hear it worked for you. I am currently trying it... need to give the diet a go too. Oh so hard (the diet that is!) but inspiring to hear it has worked for you 

I had a cyst and the last time I went for an ultrasound it had gone. I had been taking serrapeptase for a month before this latest scan.

I was hoping that at least if I could open my tubes then if we went for IVF it would have a better chance as you can get fluid from blocked tubes interferring with implantation.

Really hope you get that BFP soon!

xxx


----------

